# How do you display icons in your profile info?



## Danale (Jul 18, 2009)

Right now if I were to type ": iconiowncharles :" (without the spaces) it will show my icon, followed by my username immediately to the right of it.

However I have seen in some profiles (e.g. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/americanfur/) where they are able to display the icons only.

How is this done?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 18, 2009)

:iconshatteredinsides:


Holy shit; it works.


----------



## Danale (Jul 18, 2009)

Nevermind someone on FA showed me. Thanks anyway!


----------

